
AI microchallenge: build a blackjack bot - antgoldbloom
https://www.kaggle.com/dansbecker/july-24-micro-challenge
======
antgoldbloom
Also interesting forum thread where users are sharing their approach and
scores. So far the top performing bot has a 46% win rate:
[https://www.kaggle.com/learn-
forum/58735#post361651](https://www.kaggle.com/learn-forum/58735#post361651)

------
Eridrus
It seems odd that the API they have defined only gives you the scores, rather
than the actual cards.

------
antgoldbloom
Posted this earlier but with a link that hit a login wall, which is why I'm
reposting.

